# ABS problem - possible abs pump failure?



## ontrack (May 27, 2007)

Hi,
Fitted mk3 vr6 abs to my mk2. But it doesnt work. Showed the Vag Com errors to someone at VW and they reckon its the ABS pump. Got a other pump, not sure if it works. Installed it, and same problem.
Is there anyway to test the pump?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: ABS problem - possible abs pump failure? (ontrack)*

How did you interface the ABS brain to the MKII ECU? I've never seen a MKII with ABS, so how did you get the MKII ECU to work with the MKIII tuned ABS brain?


----------



## ontrack (May 27, 2007)

*Re: ABS problem - possible abs pump failure? (germancarnut51)*

Well I use the control module for the abs from the mk3 vr6. Which connects to the 16pin diagnostics port, goes to pin 7 with the wire running from the ECU. Then when I want to run diagnostics, I just click on ABS and there you go


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: ABS problem - possible abs pump failure? (ontrack)*

I don't have ABS on my Golf GL, but I am familar with how the system works. 
From what I have read in my Bentley, the VR6 ABS was installed with a version of traction control named EDL. What did you do with the EDL traction control wiring?
Did you remove the ABS brake system from the MKIII VR6 donor, or did you buy the stuff in a box? Is it possible that you missed a/some components when you did the installation, because you weren't there at removal?
What did you do with the dashboard ABS wiring, and where did you place the ABS control module? How did you connect the brake pedal sensor? 
It would help if you stated which engine you have, and whether you have made other changes to the car or engine.
Did you use a Bentley MKIII manual to guide you in connecting all of the wires or are some of them hanging out somewhere unconnected?


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 3:10 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## ontrack (May 27, 2007)

*Re: ABS problem - possible abs pump failure? (germancarnut51)*

This setup comes from the OBD1 VR6, so no EDL.
I was not with when the stuff was removed. But according to the wiring diagrams in the Bentley, there are no extra components in the system than I have not wired in. 
Im running the VR6 brake booster, so connected the pedal position sensor to there.
The engine is a 2.0 8v, but irrelevant to the brakes.
These are the logs from Vag Com, which only appear after locking up the brakes:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Control Module Part Number: 1H0 907 379 B
Component and/or Version: ABS TEVES 04
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
9 Faults Found:
00257 - ABS Inlet Valve; Front Left (N101) 
35-00 - -
00265 - ABS Outlet Valve; Front Left (N102) 
35-00 - -
00267 - ABS Outlet Valve; Front Right (N100) 
35-00 - -
00274 - ABS Inlet Valve; Left Rear (N134) 
35-00 - -
00276 - ABS Outlet Valve; Left Rear (N136) 
35-00 - -
00273 - ABS Inlet Valve; Right Rear (N133) 
35-00 - -
00275 - ABS Outlet Valve; Right Rear (N135) 
35-00 - -
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
35-00 - -
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: ABS problem - possible abs pump failure? (ontrack)*

Valves won't work without power, and you have a code for voltage (B+). So I would be checking the power supply (fuses and wiring) for the ABS system.


----------

